# libdvdcss-0.0.3.3

## hal-9000

hi, wenn ich versuche libdvdcss-0.0.3.3 zu emergen, kommt immer das:

checking for Ph.h... no

checking for sdl12-config... no

checking for sdl11-config... no

checking for sdl-config... /usr/bin/sdl-config

checking for SDL/SDL.h... no

The development package for SDL is not installed. Please install it

and try again. Alternatively you can also configure with --disable-sdl.

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line -141, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/media-libs/libdvdcss/libdvdcss-0.0.3.3.ebuild .

bash-2.05a#

habe aber glaub ich alles an sdl installiert was es gibt!

bei den neueren lidvdcss versionen gibts keine probs beim emergen, nur leider funzen die net mit transcode!!!

hat das irgenwer hinbekommen? wenn ja wie?

mfg hal

----------

## dad

ich würde versuchen das paket direkt aus den sourcen zu übersetzten. dann wird vielleicht offensichtlich wo das problem liegt.

anschliessend ein emerge inject, und gentoo ist zufrieden.

----------

